# Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.



## Alcedo Atthis (15. Mai 2007)

Dieser Threat ist für all die kleinen Begebenheiten, die man nie erzählt, weil man hinterher denkt: "Das glaubt mir kein Mensch"
Den Anfang mache ich mit zwei kleinen Erlebnissen, die in meinem Bekanntenkreis nur ungläubiges Staunen hervorgerufen haben.
Mitte April diesen Jahres habe ich ein Stück Wald inspiziert, das durch ein unerfreuliches Ereigniss in der Familie in meinen Besitz gelangt ist. Mitten im Wald liegt doch tatsächlich ein Waldsee, auf keiner Karte verzeichnet und offensichtlich mein Eigentum. Zwei Wochen Nachforschung und der Fall ist klar. Meiner. Ein echter Traumsee für einen Teichangler wie mich.
Beim ersten Besuch mit Polibrille und Rute lassen sich ganz klar Karpfen ausmachen. Karpfen, nein U-Boote. Einer von denen schwimmt am Steilufer keine zwei Meter an mir vorbei. Die Rute ist vorbereitet für Schwimmbrot, doch das ist nach gut dreieinhalb Stunden alle. Fünf Maden auf dem Haken sollen die Sache retten. Der Köder fällt 50cm vor dem Fisch in's Wasser, trudelt nach unten, der Karpfen ändert die Richtung, schwimmt darauf zu, öffnet das Maul und...
von unten kommt eine handlange Plötze angeschossen und schnappt sich die Maden. Natürlich voll inhaliert.#q

Erster Mai diesen Jahres, selber Ort. Will doch mal sehen ob's Räuber im Teich gibt. Spinner, Stahlvorfach und Spinnrute. Dritter Wurf des Tages, ein Schlag fährt durch die Rute, Anhieb und hängt. Fünf Minuten Drill und der Hecht ist reif für die Landung. Kurzes Umsichschlagen vor'm Kescher und ich blicke erstaunt auf die Reste des Wirbels. Fisch und Spinner sind auf und davon. Gestern fange ich einen 79er Hecht, und was hängt dem im Unterkiefer? Richtig, mein Spinner!
Ob ich mit so 'nem Ding im Mund noch was runtergebracht hätte|kopfkrat


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Ein Bekannter hat beim KöFi angeln etwas zu doll ausgeholt und die Montage über einen herrausstehenden Zweig vorm Busch geworfen. Vom Prinzip sollte der Kram da landen, war halt nur der Zweig im Weg.

Gut. Alles hängt da nun dumm im Busch - KöFi so ca. 15cm übern Wasser...
Ein klein wenig gezogen... vielleicht klappt es ja das ganze zu lösen ohne mit'm Boot dahin zu müssen - dann hat sich die Sache relativ schnell geregelt, da ein Hecht die gesammte Montage aus dem Busch geholt hat. 

Also dann den kleinen Hecht rausgeholt - und weiter geangelt


----------



## M. O. (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Hallo!

Beim Uferangeln mit Gummifisch hatte ich den Köder bereits relativ nah an mich heran gezupft und kurbelte nun den Gummifisch das letzte Stück über die Steinpackung relativ schnell heraus. Plötzlich kam noch ein Zander hinterher, biss in den Schwanz des Köders, brachte somit Rute und Schnur auf Spannung und ließ dann wieder los. Der Gummifisch flitschte aus dem Wasser und landete genau vor meinen Füßen.

Gruß!


----------



## tr1ck3d (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Habe vor gut einem Jahr an einem ziemlich großen Stau geangelt mit 2er Spinner auf Hecht und Barsche.

beim ca. 10. Wurf spürte ich plötzlich Wiederstand und schlug an. 5min Drill war ich fest davon überzeugt einen dicken Hecht an der Angel zu haben.
Doch es stellte sich heraus das es ein riesieger Marmorkarpfen war, den ich direkt im Rücken gehakt hatte. Das Teil war wirklich groß und hat kurz vor dem Ufer noch mal alles gegeben. Nach einer ziemlich starken Flucht kurz vor dem ohnehin schon viel zu kleinen Kescher löste sich plötzlich der Haken und ich hatte nur noch ein wenig Fleisch von dem Fisch am haken .

Naja ich hab das Teil auf 1,15+m geschätzt, so was großes hat ich noch nie dran.


----------



## BRB-Angler (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Hallöle,

ich war mal an meinem mir unbekannten Kanal mit starker Strömung fischen. Also Tiefe ausgelotet und ratz Steinhacker. Da hing mein Lotblei also in den Steinen fest und ich zog wie ein Wilder. Das Vorfach gab dann nach und ich bastelte mir eine neue Montage. Neu ausgelotet. Mais an den Haken und los ging es. Pose geht unter. Ich hau an. UND???? Ich habe mein Lotblei gefangen (an der Öse).....  

Und hier noch eine ganz frische Geschichte:
Ich war (am gestrigen Tag) gegen 13.00 Uhr am Vereinsgewässer und wollte ein wenig mit dem Futterkorb angeln, da ich mit dieser Technik dort schon gute Erfolge verbuchen konnte und ich jede Menge Bisse erwartete legte ich die andere Rute mit einer Maiskette zielgenau auf einen 40m weit entfernten 1,5m breiten Streifen zwischen Seerosen und Schilf. Super. Was für ein Angeltag. Punktgenau! Ich war schon mächtig stolz auf mich.
Ich gehe also zu meiner Rutentasche um die Heavy Feeder zu holen...eine Böe...dann Wind....dann Sturm. Also nichts mit feedern, da hätte wahrscheinlich die ganze Angel ständig gewackelt. Plan B: Stippe raus. Rein das Ding. Nach zwei Minuten geht die Pose unter und HippHippHurra ein kleiner Karpfen. Fünf Minuten später ist die Montage wieder an ihrem Platz und HippHippHurra, nach einem 10 Minuten "Drill" ist ein großer Spiegler im Kescher. Und dann NICHTS! Gar nichts. Keine Plötze. Keine Güster. Nichts. Als der Wind nachließ habe ich dann doch noch die Feederrute ausgepackt, aber nicht ein einziger Biss mehr . Auch auf die Maiskette war gestern keiner scharf....22Uhr Feierabend. Verrückter Angeltag...die einzigen Fische innerhalb der ersten halben Stunde gefangen...

Gruß
BRB-Angler


----------



## spin-paule (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

"Nicht alltäglich" finde ich die extrem markante Zeichnung auf der Fettflosse:
http://img246.*ih.us/img246/1929/fettflosse1qv8.jpg
...aus der Fangmeldung: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=78701&page=39&highlight=bachforellenpirsch

Gruß Paul


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Hallo,

ich hatte auch mal so ein Erlebnis das einem keiner so richtig glaubt.
Wir waren, vor Jahren, in einem Forellenpuff in Boizenburg.
Nachdem wir eine Weile geangelt hatten wechselte mein Angelfreund Wolfgang den Tech, da er ein Paar Lachsforellen zum räuchern mit nach Hause nehmen wollte. Es dauerte nicht lange und er hatte einen Biss. Die Forelle riß ihm seinen "besten Spinner" ab. Ich tröstete Ihn, aus Spaß, mit den Worten "den habe ich gleich wieder" oder so ähnlich. 
Der erste Wurf - ein Biss. Ich bekam die Forelle raus - und was hatte sie im Maul? Den Spinner von Meinem Freund.
Unglaublich bei tausenden Forellen in einem  kleinen Teich, das gerade diese Beist!!


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Tjo, dann mal ich:

War mit einem Kumpel am Vereinsgewässer auf Karpfen, haben uns quasi auf gegenseitige Ufer gesetzt (wussten bis dato nicht das wir beide da sind). Es wurde langsam dunkler und die Fische gingen auf Futtersuche. Mein Bissanzeiger piept ich schlage an. Ein wunderschöner Schuppi. Kurze Photosession auf der Abhackmatte fürs Familienalbum und der Schuppi ist wieder in seinem Element.
10 mins später piept das Handy, Kumpel ist dran, aufgeregt wie sonst was (war sein erster Versuch mit Karpfen):

bla bla, dicker Karpfen, mußte sehen, binn am Vereinsgewässer mache Fotos...
Ich guck nur aufs Ufer wo es blitzt... 
Rüber gehetzt
Kinnlade auf Boden, das war der Schuppi von mir, von vor paar mins, man sah noch mein "Piercing"


----------



## Fr33 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

hatte letzens beim Vereinsangeln nen tollen Biss an der light feeder.... also angeschlagen merkte gleich dass es ein schöner brassen war....

zog in über den kescher und griff dabei schon in gedanken zum hakenlöser. Inhherhalb weniger Sekunden merkte ich aber, dass ich keinen brauchte. Das Vorfach ging durch den mund und durch die Kiemen hindurch und der kleine Haken harkte sich wieder in das Vorfach ein...... so unglaublich das klingt... habe sowas nocht erlebt, wie sowas passieren kann ist mir bis heute ein rätsel....

Die Brasse war ca 45cm groß....

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Fishmaster (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Okay...Hier meine unglaubliche aber wahre Story.

Ich als kleiner Junge mit ca.8 Jahren angelte in Berlin an einem See.

Ich saß dort auf einem Steg und angelte auf Karpfen.

Da es damals noch keine Boilies gab fischte ich mit der altbekannten Flocke. 

Also Grundmontage mit einem Stück Brötchen als Schwebeköder präsentiert.

Ich Angelte so ca.1 Stunde als sich hinter mir eine Gruppe Touristen ansammelte.

Die gesamte Chinesische Reisegruppe hatte nun nichts anderes zu tun, als zu mir über den Steg zu poltern. 
Sie versuchten dann noch so ca. eine halbe Stunde mich auf Chinesisch und Englisch -auszuhorchen-.

Verstanden hatte ich aber nur eins.

Der Platz war für das Karpfenangeln unbrauchbar geworden.

Alles war meiner Meinung nach viel zu laut für die scheuen Karpfen gewesen.

Die Reisegruppe war wieder gegangen und ich beschloss die Angelstelle zu wechseln.

So fing ich an, eine meiner beiden Ruten langsam einzupacken.

Bei der 2. Rute machte ich schon den Bügel zu und entfernte meine Bissanzeiger.

Die erste Rute hatte ich bereits eingeholt da passierte es:

Ein Plötzlicher Ruck zerrte wie von Geisterhand meine Angel vom Steg ins Wasser.

Was war das???

Meine Angel...meine schöne Angel dachte ich...! Nein!!

Ich war verzweifelt.

Als ich nun total geschockt und verärgert mein restliches Equipment einpackte, kam mir eine Idee.

Ich holte meine 2. Rute wieder aus dem Futteral und befestigte daran einen Blinker.

Nun fing ich an, mit meiner Blinkerrute den etwa 2 Meter tiefen Gewässergrund abzusuchen.

Nach etwa 5 würfen...ein Widerstand!

Kein Biss, kein Hecht...viel viel besser...Meine verloren geglaubte Angelrute kam am Korkgriff zum Vorschein.

Yeaaa dachte ich. Der Tag ist gerettet.

Ich bekam meine Rute zu Fassen und begann die Schnur einzuholen.

Aber was war das... Heftiger Widerstand?!

Ein Fisch! Unglaublich!

So kam es das durch den Ruck beim reinziehen der Rute, sich ein Kleiner Karpfen selber gehakt hatte.

Ich hatte meine Angel wieder und hatte sogar noch einen für mich großen Fisch gefangen.

Das war meine unglaubliche aber doch wahre Geschichte.

MFG...Marco


----------



## Tonic (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Hatte toten Köderfisch 30cm unterm wasser auf Rapfen augelegt(hatte so schon oft an dieser Stelle erfolg).Bissanzeiger heult  los...Bin gerade Wasserlassen.Also renne ich wie bekloppt zu Rute,Bügel rum....Aber wo is denn die schnur?Da bemerke ich das sie schön in den Himmel ragt und sehe noch gerade das ein möwe sich mit der gesamten montage abmacht.Also folgte der etwas andere Anschlag nach unten
Möchte nicht wissen wer mehr überrascht war ich oder die Möwe


----------



## J-son (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Ich hab' auch noch einen:

beim Aalangeln am Rhein; alle paar Sekunden fliegen Fledermäuse in die Schnur, und es bimmelt. Den Tauwurm habe ich schon 2 mal vergeblich mit einem Anhieb(ins Leere) gestresst, und muss damit rechnen das er sich aufgelöst hat...also hole ich die Montage ein, ein Rucken fährt durch die Rute, und gebissen hat ein Hecht, der beim Versuch das Weitwurfblei zu schnappen meinen Aalhaken erwischt hat!!
Ich konnte ihn aber trotz des Mono-Vorfachs sicher landen und releasen (Nachtangeln in Frankreich nur auf Aal und Karpfen!).

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Schöne Geschichten, aber ich will mehr.
Bitte, Bitte.


----------



## Baddy89 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Da sind Geschichten dabei  Die sind so bekloppt, die können gar nicht erfunden sein 

Sehr geil, bitte mehr davon !


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Ich sitze mit meinem Kumpel am Rhein und Stippe. Mein Kumpel wirft die 9m Stippe aus, es gibt einen Schlag und ein Mauersegler fällt vor uns ins Wasser. Den hat er beim Auswerfen im Flug mit der Rute getroffen. Wir haben das Tierchen mit dem Kescher rausholen können, leider hat es den Unfall nicht überlebt. Gerne hätten wir auf diesen unglaublichen Treffer verzichtet. 

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Nochmal Rhein, Nachtangeln.
Während wir so sitzen und warten, kommt ein Typ angewackelt. Er sagt Hallo und meint, er habe einen Singleclub ganz in der Nähe. Einen der Art, wo man auf Bekleidung an der Bar verzichtet. Er würde etwas frische Luft schnappen und hat uns da sitzen gesehen. Dann zieht er zwei Visitenkarten aus der Tasche und drückt sie uns in die Hand. Um nicht unhöflich zu erscheinen, nehmen wir sie an und stecken sie in die Tasche.
So weit, so gut.

Einige Tage später klingelt mein Telefon. Mein Kumpel ist dran, sichtlich aufgeregt. Seine Frau wollte seinen Angelparka waschen und hat die Visitenkarte in der Tasche gefunden. Nun hatte er einen schweren Erklärungsnotstand. Zum Glück hatte ich meiner Frau am Tag nach dem Angeln die Story erzählt und so konnte sie die Frau meines Kumpels beruhigen.

Was daran unglaublich ist ?

Nun die Frau meines Kumpels hielt die Geschichte Ihres Mannes zunächst für unglaublich 

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Und Rhein zum dritten.

Wieder beim Stippen. Ich habe einen Biß und schlage an. Verdammt, ein Hänger. Doch der Hänger entpuppt sich als Fisch. Einige Sekunden spüre ich ein Schlagen in der Rute, dann eine heftige Flucht und alles ist vorbei. Abgerissen, denke ich und hebe die Rute aus dem Wasser. Nein, nicht abgerissen. Der Haken ist noch dran und daran baumelt eine ( nachgemessene ) 3,5 cm breite Schuppe. Dünn ist sie und stammt garantiert nicht von einem Karpfen. 
Seitdem weiß ich, das der bestehende Brassenrekord zu knacken ist.

Ralf


----------



## FoolishFarmer (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Ohja... nach über 20 Jahren aktiven Angelns kann ich da auch die ein oder andere Geschichte zum besten geben:

3 Storys - alles ein und dergleiche Typ:
1. Frühjahr 99:
Genau vorm Angelheim unter den Bootsstegen wimmelt es nur so vor Köderfischen. Jeder fängt sich dort auf die schnelle mit der Senke seine 10 Köfis - als der Vereinseigene-Glückpilz auftaucht: Senke rein, Senke hoch... Barsch: 46cm, 1,3kg! #q

2. Herbst 99:
Der gleiche Kerl von oben angelt zum ersten Mal in seinem Leben auf Karpfen 8sonst auserkorener Raubfischangler). Der Köder seiner Wahl ist Frolic, angeboten an einer gekauften Haarmontage mit 60gr Blei. Auswurf, die Schnur läuft, das Blei sinkt gegen Grund... "Ui, hier is abba tief!" Die Schnur läuft und läuft und läuft...
3 min später liegt ein 97er Zander vor ihm - dem muss das scheiss Frolic auf die Nase gefallen sein!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





3. Sommer 01:
Und nochmal der gleiche Typ kommt vom allabendlichen Raubfischangeln zurück übern See gerudert als unmittelbar neben seinem Boot etwas "raubt". Er hat noch einen eingetrockneten Köderfisch hinten im Boot liegen (als Notreserve über behalten), montiert diesen, wirft aus und fängt nach kurzem aber heftigen Drill - einen 79cm langen Rapfen!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mal abgesehen davon, dass dieser nie bewußt besetzt worden ist, handelt es sich doch um einen Tagebausee.
Das Beste an der Story: Der Typ kommt mim Boot am Angelheim an und weiß nichtmal, was das für ein Fisch ist, den er da gerade gefangen hat! |supergri



Und dann noch 3 Storys die mir passiert sind:
1. Irgendwann in meiner Jugendzeit:
Ich hock mit meinem damaligen Angelkumpel an 2 Stegen nebeneinander am Vereinssee und wir fischen mit Mais an Grundruten. Nun muss er mal für kleine Jungs, verläßt seinen Steg (10m neben mir) und ruft zu mir rüber: "Wenn´s Platsch macht, war´s meine Rute!" 
Während ich noch grinsen muss macht es nebenan "Platsch". Und als ich schon glaube er will mich ver*****, treibt plötzlich 10m vor mir seine Rute vorbei - mit zügigem Tempo! 
Kurzerhand eine meiner Ruten reingeholt, die schwimmende überworfen - zielsicher in einem Ring gehakt und dann erst die Rute und anschließend den vielleicht 3-Pfündigen Karpfen ausgedrillt! :m 
Zu seiner Verteidigung: Das war zu ner Zeit wo man als Schüler noch nicht die Kohle hatte sich nen Rodpod oder dergleichen leisten zu können... die gab´s da noch nicht als Massenprodukt aus Fernost. Wir fischten also mit den herrkömmlichen Rutenhaltern (gelbe Zwille). :g

2. Mai 2004:
Nachtangeln mit Kumpel Olli - er fängt einen Karpfen nach dem nächsten, ich krieg nicht einen Zupfer. Gegen halb 12 steh ich neben meinen Ruten und versuche herauszufinden, ob meine Bissanzeiger streiken oder was sonst so los ist... 
Es macht genau 3 Piep und dann fliegt die Rute wie eine Rakete auf der Startrampe vom Pod - einfach so! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich hör´s noch Platschen und seh im Mondlicht wie sie abtaucht.
Die Rute war 3 Tage alt und das erste Mal mit am See... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nach 30 min Trauer, Fluchen und Brüllen entschließe ich mich dazu die andere Rute reinzuholen, 140gr Blei und nen 5/0er Drilling zu montieren und den Grund abzuharken. Mit einem Gewaltwurf (Olli sagt später, er hätte noch nie so einen Wurf gesehen), der der 3,5lbs Rute alles abverlangt, nagel ich das Blei gen Horizont: Auf halber Strekce plötzlich ein zäher Widerstand, dann ein plötzlicher Gegenzug der jäh durch einen Ruck unterbrochen wird. Ein leichtes Gegengewicht bleibt und nach einiger Zeit kommt meine Montage zum Vorschein - die von der verschwundenen Rute! Das Vorfach ist gerissen, aber der Drilling hängt sauber im Wirbel! |supergri Leider scheint die Rute am anderen Ende irgendwo blockiert - die Schnur lässt sich nicht weiter einholen. Um sie nicht abzureißen und die Rute zu verlieren bin ich sie erstmal an und warte bis es hell wird. 
Am nächsten morgen (6:00h) setze ich mich dann auf die Abhakmatte und paddel auf den See, die Schnur in der Hand. Meine Rute finde ich etwa 140m entfernt (weit außer Wurfweite) verkeilt zwischen 3 Seerosen, die mitten im See stehen!
Ich fische noch heute mit ihr... :g

3. Juli 2005:
Gegen 16h kann ich durchs Fernglas mit ansehen, wie ein Angler mir gegenüber (eta 300m) nach heftigem Drill einen Fisch verliert: Abgerissen!
Um ca. 16:15h kriege ich einen Biss und kann nach kurzem und müden Drill einen 36-Pfünder landen. Bereits im Kescher kommt mir mein haken entgegengeflogen. Als ich ihn für´s Foto hochhebe mein olli: "Entfern doch erstmal den Haken" - ich frag noch "Was für nen Haken denn" und entdekce zeitgleich, dass da ein ganzen Vorfach aus dem Maul baumelt.
Um es kurz zu machen: Der Typ von gegenüber erkannte seine Montage, die wir ihm kurz darauf brachten, natürlich wieder und hatte auch die gleichen Boilies wie der an der Montage. Bekloppt wa? |rolleyes


----------



## CyKingTJ (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Ich war vor Jahren mal im Vereinsteich mit Mais auf Karpfen angeln. War kein erfolgreicher Tag, auf Mais ging garnichts und es hat geschifft wie aus Eimern.

Also dachte ich mir, versuchste es mal mit Maden ob nicht noch was anderes beißen mag. Da haue ich an um den Mais gleich im Wasser zu belassen und spüre einen nicht unerheblichen Widerstand an der Rute. Nach etwa 10 Minuten mit 23 Mono und 8er Haken habe ich dann einen 85 cm Hecht landen können, in einer Brustflosse gehakt. Der hatte wohl Wachdienst an meiner Futterstelle geschoben.

Und somit kann auch ein verregneter Schneidertag auf Umwegen zu einem guten Tag werden.


----------



## Zander01 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Ein Freund und ich, haben von einen großen Hecht in einem Flussabschnitt gehört. (Sowas spricht sich ja ziemlich schnell rum) Der Abschnitt war ca. 800 Meter lang. (Von Wehr zu Wehr) Der Hecht soll ca. 1,20 Meter lang sein. Für diesen Fluss schon ein sehr großes Exemplar. Wir beschlossen so wie 30 andere Fischer #q den Hecht zu fangen. Geschlagene 12 Tage stellten wir den Hecht nach. Jeden Tag waren ca. 15 -20 andere Angler auch auf diesem Abschnitt. Keiner hatte jemals einen Biss oder einen Zupfer. Da sitzt man 12 geschlagene Tage und absolut nichts geht. Jeder schon am verzweifeln. Dann um ca. 10 Uhr Vormittags, schon extreme Hitze, kommt ein kleiner Bub mit seinem Opa. Die Angelausrüstung - naja - Marke Bambusstecken.
Der Opa kommt zu meinen Kumpel und fragt ob es ihn stört wenn sie neben ihn angeln würden. Mein Kumpel hat nichts dagegen und meinte nur. "Ja von mir aus - aber in dem seichten Wasser werdet ihr nicht viel Erfolg haben." So, der junge Bub sagt zu seinem Opa "Opa mach mir bitte den Köderfisch an den Haken, ich kann das nicht so gut". Gut, Opa gibt sein bestes, und montiert mit einer 20 minütigen Wissenschaft die 4cm lange Laube auf den Haken. Mein Kumpel und ich bekommen einen Lachkrampf und ich meinte noch "Die Fischbrut schaut der Hecht eh nicht an". Der Bub wirft aus, der Köderfisch streift einen Ast, wird dadurch abgebremmst und landet direkt im Kraut. Auf einemal ein Schwall, der Bub voller Aufregung, schlagt an und landet zielsicher den großen Hecht. Opa war stolz auf seinen Enkel. Jeder andere Angler der Tagelang auf den Hecht gezielt fischte, hatte nur mehr "Lade bei Knie". Es verstummte alles am Ufer - keiner sagte was. Der Junge und der Opa stapften stolz nach Hause. Als sie weg waren, packte jeder seine Sachen zusammen und man hörte ein Raunen und Motzen das durch die Runde ging. "Da sitzt man über eine Woche da und dann kommt so ein Frischling daher, hat nicht mal eine richtige Angel und fängt den Hecht in 5 Minuten". :q Ich und mein Kumpel packten auch die Sachen zusammen und lachten nur mehr!
Wir haben dann bei der Abschlussfeier unseres Fischereiverein, einstimmig den Jungen zum Nachwuchsfischer gewählt. 
Wenn man jetzt den Jungen der schon 12 Jahre alt sein wird, zusieht wie er einen nach den anderen Fisch aus den Wasser zieht, dann kann man nur sagen, dass der Opa ihn wirklich gut in die Fischerei eingewiesen hat.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Das obige Thema kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Ich gehe mit 'nem Kumpel zum Angeln, Neuling, Angelschein erst einen Tag alt, und er wirft seinen Wobbel dem größten Hecht des See's zielsicher vor die Schnauze. Nach 10 min war sein Angeltag damit beendet. 1,36 m und knapp17,5 Kilo.
Ich hab dem Vieh drei Jahre nachgestellt.#q#q#q


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Hey, das kann doch noch nicht alles gewesen sein, so viele Angler im Board und keiner hat mehr was zu posten???


----------



## snorreausflake (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Letztes Jahr beim Karpfenfischen:
Hau die Montage raus, ein kleines plopp und meine KUmpels lachen sich den Arsch ab.
Hinter mit liegen meine zwei frisch montierten boilies, und die Montage rauscht ohne Boilies weiter. Nach´m auftreffen auf´s Wasser schnell Bügel zu und eingekurbelt doch plötzlich wieder stand. Der Wiederstand entpuppte sich als 65er Hecht der  auf meinen schwarzen und unbeköderten Haken gebissen hat,schön in der Lippe gehakt.
Somit war ich wieder der lachende


----------



## ShortyNordenham (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

moin!

mal was zum schmunzeln..
mit meiner besseren hälfte zum aalangeln an nen kanal.. ruten rein es wird dunkel der erste biss, schöner aal... meine freundin eine brasse.. dann lange nix und dann hörte ich aus dem stuhl neben mir ein leises schnarchen....naja gut dachte ich mir lass sie schlafen... ich hatte die beste aalnacht des jahres und meine freundin hat sie verschlafen. in 5 std 25 gute aale.

anfang des jahres an meinem stammforellenpuff... keine bisse gehabt der kerl mit der fliegenrute einem nach dem anderen rausgeholt. also egal rein zum angelfritzen fliegenrute gekauft... irgendwie fliege rausbekommen auf den teich und beim 2ten wurf eine schöne 50er regenbogenforelle gehakt, 1.580 g schöner tag also


----------



## muecke101 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Hi jungs,
also eine Geschichte hätte ich da:
Da ich sehr gerne Raubfische beangel bin ich natürlich gleich nach der Schonzeit (im Teltowkanal) losgegangen um mal wieder einen schönen Stachelritter namens Zander auf die Schuppen zu legen. 
Den ganzen Abend passierte nichts bis ich durch zufall so in 10 m Entfernung eine gold-silberne Fischflanke gesehen habe, direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche. Also dachte ich mir, man könnte ja mal den Gummifisch *ganz* Flach führen.
Gesagt getan machte ich das und nach etwa 10 min gabs auf einmal einen Wiederstand, jedoch bewegte sich im ersten Moment garnichts. Also dachte ich natürlich gleich an einen Hänger, jedoch wie kann das genau unter der Oberfläche sein? 
Doch dann, ich merkte plötzlich ein Vibrieren und Rucken in der Rute. Ich hatte mich natürlich schon riesig gefreut da sich der Fisch ordentlich widersetzte und nach etwa 6 min drillen kam er dann zum vorschein: Ein super Zander. 
Aber nicht etwa mit dem Maul voran, sondern mit der Schwanzflosse!! In der aufregung hatte ich das aber garnicht so realisiert und nach seiner 3. Flucht lag er dann im Kescher ( den er übrigens durch sein Gewicht und mein etwas ungeschicktes Landen in der Mitte zerbrochen hat) und ich konnte seine Ausmaße begutachten: Schöne *85* cm lang und Satte 6,6 kg schwer.:vik:
Aber das kuriose war halt, dass er in der  Schwanzflosse gehakt war, aber auf den Zentimeter genau. Wäre er nämlich 1 cm weiter hinten gewesen wäre er sicher ausgeschlitzt und 1 cm weiter vorn is das Fleisch zu dick und der Haken hätte sich nicht durchgebohrt 

Wahrscheinlich hätte er nie gebissen sondern hat halt den eingekurbelten GuFi genau in seiner Laufbahn gekreuzt und ist dann hängengeblieben :vik::vik:

Also das war so das unglaublichste Erlebnis das ich bisher hatte. Seitdem habe ich keinen Zander mehr gefangen 
Aber diesen Tag werde ich dafür nie vergessen....

MfG muecke101


----------



## Breamhunter (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Beim Stippen an der Weser mit ner 8m Bolo hab ich plötzlich einen größeren Fisch dran. Brasse ca. 5 Pfd. Der Fisch hatte eine komplette Plumpsanglermontage mit 1er Aalhaken, ca. 30er Vorfach an dem ein Hochseewirbel hing mit sich rumgeschleppt.#q In den Wirbel hat sich mein 12er Stipphaken gehängt.  :m 

Auf die Bolo-Rute dann noch ein 85er Zander ca. 11 Pfd. auf Maden gefangen.:vik:


----------



## Hai2 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Naja unglaubliche geschichten gibt es bei mir mehr als genug...|supergri

Also fangen wir mal an,

Mein erstes jahr in schweden widmete ich der freizeit und nicht dem angeln da ich kein geschirr dabei hatte...leider. Naja wir waren halt mit vielen leuten unterwegs und n kumpel von mir hatte doch tatsächlich ne rute, rolle und nen blinker aufgetrieben. Er fragte mich schon ganz aufgeregt wie das denn alles funktionieren würde, er wolle das mal ausprobieren. Naja hab mir gedacht wenn du schon nicht angelst dann wenigstens drüber reden. Man muss dazu sagen das die rute ca 2,10m hatte und die rolle mit 0,35er bespult war. der Blinker hatte 16g und somit waren ordentliche wurfweiten nicht drin. Gut hab ihm gezeigt wie man wirft. 
Dann wollte er wissen was man macht wenn ein fisch beißt, ich sagte anschlagen so das der haken fest im maul. Am besten kompromisslos aus dem handgelenk...
Dann wollte er wissen was man macht wenn der fisch denn nun richtig dran ist, ich sagte dann drillst du ihn und machst in müde und wenn du nen größeren fisch dran hast musst du ihm schnur geben damit er sie dir nicht zerreißen kann ( hatte die bremse schon eingestellt).
Dann fragte er, was denn nun ist wenn man den fisch müde hat, ich sagte dann holst du ihn an land am besten mit nem kescher oder mit nem nacken- bzw kiemengriff denn ich ihm dann auch an nem stück holz demonstrierte.
Dann wollte er wissen was man macht wenn man den fisch an land hat, ich sagte man guckt ob er groß genug ist und wenn dieses der fall ist tötet man in waidgerecht dann entfernt man den haken.
Dann fragte er wie man den einen fisch waidgerecht tötet, ich sagte man schlägt ihm auf den kopf und betäubt ihn damit und dann sticht man ihm ins herz. 
Gut alle seine fragen waren geklärt und er zog los um zwischen zwei schilfkanten zu angeln.
Während ich in der sonne lag kam er dann angerannt und ich dachte mir das er schnell aufgegeben hätte wie es bei nichtanglern ja durchaus der fall sein kann. Aber er hatte irgendetwas bei sich. Als er näher kam und nen hecht dabei hatte war ich erstmal etwas verwundert. 
Folgendes hatte sich zugetragen nach einigen würfen verspürte er wiederstand und SCHLUG an. Also er nahm das kompromisslos etwas zu ernst und riss die rute mit aller kraft in die höhe. Der hecht wurde aus dem wasser katapultiert und flog gegen einen hinter meinem kumpel stehenden baum. Er war sofort tot und der haken des blinkers hatte sich beim aufschlag gelöst und hing lose im maul des hechtes. Beim messen ergab sich das er 2cm über dem mindestmaß war. Somit hätte ich mir das gerede von ausdrillen,landung,messen und töten sparen können|supergri

Vor einigen Jahren war ich mit einem bekannten meiner großeltern zum ersten mal nachtangeln. Er hatte sich einen bissanzeiger gebaut wo die schnur durch ein geknicktes papier auf dem ein kleiner stein liegt gespannt wird und dann auf einem knicklicht liegt. Super bissanzeiger denn wir wollten auf zander gehen und bei einem biss spürt der fisch keinen wiederstand und das papier rutscht vom knicklicht runter und dieses kommt zum vorschein. Das papier fällt anschließend aus der schnur und der fisch kann frei schnur abziehen. Halt der bissanzeiger eines alten fuchses. Nun gut ruten ausgelegt schnur in den bissanzeiger und gewartet. Gewartet....gewartet. Zwischendurch kam mal ein biss auf der rechten rute aber es war nur ein kleiner hecht der schnell wieder ins kühle nass durfte. wieder gewartet auf der linken rute tat sich einfach nichts. Naja wenn sie nich beißen dann beißen sie halt nicht. Wir wollten gerade zusammenpacken da guckte ich mir die linke rute nochmal genauer an und ich stellte fest das fast keine schnur mehr auf der linken rute war ich bin sofort hingerannt anhieb und sitzt. Ein schnöner zander wurde nach langem drill gelandet, da einiges an schnur draussen war. Schließlich stellte sich herraus dass das papier aufgeweicht war und die schnur es beim biss des zanders zertrennte. es blieb also auf dem knicklicht liegen. #q Man muss dazu sagen das mein bekannter heute nur noch plastikähnliches material verwendet^^

Beim vereinsangeln 2002 auf der ostsee hatte der schiffsführer gute arbeit geleistet und wir standen mitten im fisch, alle ruten waren krumm aber die von meinem nachbarn richtig. Die rute bog sich im halbkreis und immer war leben drin. Während ich drei dorsche an bord hatte wurde neben mir immer noch um jeden zentimeter schnur gekämpft. Der kapitän hatte das spektakel natürlich mitbekommen und hatte schnon abgetutet aber war noch nicht losgefahren ich hatte meine rute schon etwas früher reingeholt da ich nicht wollte das der fisch sich im mittelwasser in meiner schnur verfängt, da es beim meinem dritten dorsch schon knapp geworden war. Nun gut nach erbittertem kampf war zum ersten mal weiß im wasser zu sehen...aber nichts wirklich großes. Als der dorsch sich der oberfläche näherte sah man schon das er auf den beifänger gebissen hatte und auf dem pilker etwas anderes den weg nach oben nahm. an der oberfläche stellte sich der eigentliche kämpfer als stein herraus. Und das geile daran war das auf dem stein eine einzige muschel war und gerade in diese hatte sich der pilker eingehängt. Der Dorsch der dem ganzen leben gegeben hatte war gerade mal maßig. Es wird heute noch vom 41er 20 kilo dorsch geredet:m

So soll erstmal reichen...|wavey: 


Petri


----------



## Walstipper (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Ungewöhnlich ist der Fall, den Heinrich Engler in seiner Monographie über Teichhühner schildert (Literatur siehe dort): Ein nur 30 Zentimeter langer Hecht hatte versucht, ein ausgewachsenes Teichrallenmännchen - die eine Körperlänge von etwa 35 Zentimeter haben - zu verschlingen. Gefunden wurde die beiden toten Tiere etwa 20 Meter vom Wasser entfernt, wobei die Teichralle mit Kopf und Hals im Rachen des Hechtes steckte. Offenbar war es der Teichralle noch gelungen, an Land zu fliehen, bevor beide Tiere dort erstickten.

Quelle: Wiki -> Europäischer Hecht


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

hey, dass sind echt super beiträge!!!!! macht richtig spass diese zu lesen!!! ich hoffe es kommen noch mehr....ich bane vertrauen in euch!!!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=101195


----------



## Walstipper (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Quelle: Wallerprofi.de ^^

Glück im Unglück hatte ein Berufstaucher in Ostdeutschland, der unter Wasser einen Brückenpfeiler auf seine Haltbarkeit untersuchen sollte und dabei einen Riesenwels bei der Siesta störte. Der kapitale Fisch, vermutlich über 2,5 m lang und geschätzte 150 k schwer, attakierte den Eindringling mit wilden Kopfstößen, so dass diesem mehrere Rippen gebrochen wurden und er letztendlich in der Strömung um sein Leben kämpfen musste. Selbst der Einsatz des Tauchermessers konnte den wild gewordenen Waller nicht bremsen. Letztendlich half nur noch die Fluft, wobei der Unhold den Taucher bis ans Ufer verfolgte. Kollegen zogen den Verletzten an Land, wo er im Krankenhaus versogt werden musste. Silurus glanis hatte sein Revier erfolgreich verteidigt.

Kein Märchen ist hingegen das Abenteuer zweier Bodenseefischer, die am Wochenende in einem Ruderboot zum Angeln fuhren. Kaum war die Rute mit einem Rotauge am haken ausgelegt, bog sie sich fast kreisförmig in Richtung Wasser. Ein Wallergigant hatte angebissen. Doch die Freude über den unerwartenden Fang währte nicht lange. Aus den Jägern wurden alsbald Gejagte. Der Riesenfisch zog das Boot mit Macht über den See. Die Höllenfahrt wollte kein Ende nehmen, der Wels schien keine Müdigkeit zu verspüren. Mehr als 11 Stunden wähnten sich die Sportfischer zwischen Himmel und Hölle, waren mitlerweile so groggy, dass sie in ihrer Verzweiflung die Schnur kappen wollten. Zwischenzeitlich galten die beiden Angler auf dem Bodensee als verschollen, die Familien hatten in Sorge um das Leben der Männder die Wasserschutzpolizei alamiert. Als man sie fand war das Ruderboot noch in voller fahrt. Erst mit Unterstützung weiterer Helfer konnte der Gigant beigeholt werden. Er war nach verlässlichen Angaben größer als das Boot. Doch dann verfing sich die Schnur in einer Ruderhalterung, der Fisch bäumte sich mit Urgewalt auf, riß sich den haken aus dem Maul und verschwand die ein Dämon in der Tiefe. Zurück blieben zwei erschöpfte Sportfischer, mehrere ratlose Helfer und eine Menge fragen. War das einer der letzten Riesen im Bodensee?


----------



## @dr! (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

coole geschichten sind hier dabei ^^ =)


----------



## raf (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Naja nicht ganz so ungewöhlich aber trotzdem schräg meine Geschichte.
Es passiert gestern an einem Altarm. Ich baute meine 3 Routen auf. Eine auf Grund die mit Köderfisch bestückt werden sollte und 2 Routen mit Wurm und Madenbündel auf Karpfen.
Ich hatte noch eine kleine 3 m Stippe dabei damit sollte der nötige Köderfisch beschaft werden. Die beiden Karpfenangeln waren schon eine weile draussen aber bisher ohne Biss. Also ging ich mit meiner Stippe los um einige Köderfische zuorganisieren.Ich bestückte meine Stippe mit dem kleinsten Haken und einer Made. Ich legte los und nach 2 min spürte ich einen Wiederstand und da sah ich einen ca 75 cm großen Karpfen an meiner Stippe. Oje . Nach einen kurzen Drill soweit es möglich was konnte ich fast landen aber dann brach meine Stippe in 2 Teile als er eine Flucht startete. Ich sah noch die 2 Hälfte der Stippe an der Oberfläche schwimmen. Ich konnte sie über ein im Wasser befindlichen Baumstamm grade noch ereichen bevor sie unter Wasser verschwand.Aber es half alles nix die Schnurr riss kurz übern Haken und er war weg. Ich hab noch nie so geschwitzt. Übrings an den 2 Karpfen Routen hat nicht einer gebissen.


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Ich habe mal mit Futterkorb an der Alten Süderelbe geangelt (das waren noch Zeiten...) und gerade einen Brassen gedrillt. Ca 10m vom Ufer entfernt: Ein Schwall, und meine Feederute krumm, dass es schon im Kork geknirscht hat! Nach einigem wüsten Gezerre im flachen Wasser der Griff zum Kescher, und mir fielen fast die Augen aus dem Kopf. Da dümpelten ZWEI Fische vor mir, ein ziemlich erledigter Brassen und - ein GUT zweistelliger Zander. Nachdem ich diese kuriose "Doublette" irgendwie in den (viel zu kleinen) Stippkescher gestopft und an Land gewuchtet hatte, sah ich was da los war: Der Zander hat sich während des Drills den Futterkorb einverleibt (Schnappreflex?) und der hatte sich einfach nur zwischen den Kiemenbögen verkeilt. Das Stacheltier hatte so ca. 13-15pfd! Leider spielte sich das ganze zu Ostern ab, und wann endet in Hamburg die Zanderschonzeit c:c:c). Damals, als Jungangler,hätte ich ihn sonst mitgenommen. Das war zu der Zeit mit Abstand mein größter Zander, das hat sich zum Glück bis heute geändert. 

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Klasse Antworten, weiter, mehr, mehr, mehr.


----------



## Canadian87 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Hallo zusammen,

Mein buddy Steven und ich waren gemeinsam beim Rockfish angeln in BC, Canada. Plötzlich hat Steven einen Biss, schlägt an, drillt den Fisch. Auf einmal ist auch meine Rute krumm und wir drillen beide nebeneinanderstehend. Plötzlich meint er sein Fisch sei ausgeschlitzt, ich drille aber meinen Fisch noch weiter. Auf einmal fühlt es sich so an als ob auch mein Fisch ausgeschlitzt sei. In diesem Moment ist Steven's Angel wieder krumm und er drillt verwundert weiter, bei mir ziehts auf einmal auch wieder. 2 Minuten später können wir dann einen schönen Tiger Rockfish landen, der bei uns beiden an der Angel hing. Die Haken haben sich nicht gegenseitig gehakt sondern waren unabhängig voneinander im Maul des Tiger Rockfish's. Da wir beide sehr nahe beisammen standen, gehen wir davon aus das unsere Köder nebeneinander lagen und der Rockfish beide Köder mehr oder mehr gleichzeitg gefressen hat. 

Gruss aus Ontario, wo zur Zeit beim Angeln die Post abgeht...


----------



## Hohensinn (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Hab letztes Jahr beim Sichtfischen auf Karpfen mit Schwimmbrot einen Hecht mit ca. 60vm gefangen. Wollt gerade meine Montage einhollen und in diesem Moment haz er mein Schwimmbrot gepackt!!! Das beste war dabei das meine Freundin dabei gewesén ist und die hat kurz zuvor gemeint das ich vieleicht einen Hecht fangen würde! Ich hab darauf gleich gemeint das Hechte nicht auf Schwimmbrot zu Fangen sind!!!

Naja wurde eines besseren gelernt!!!


----------



## Hai2 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

wir waren mitm kleinboot draussen vor etwa einer woche naja und das wetter spielte schon zu gut mit so das wir totalen ententeich vor uns liegen hatten. gut bei der ersten besseren anzeige haben wir schon mal ne drift gestartet, hatten bis dato geschleppt aber kein schuppenträger ließ sich verhaften. Gut alle geben schnur und ich hab grundkontakt und fange an den pilker verführerisch in grundnähe taumeln zu lassen. Mein kumpel sagt noch "das ist aber tief hier" klappt den bügel um dann ließ er verlauten "ich hab was" da ich zum rücken mit ihm stand war ich natürlich zuerst ungläubig doch dann sah ich dass sich an seiner rute wirklich was tat aber uns wurde schnell klar dass die schläge in der rute nicht dorschtypisch waren. An bord kam eine wunderschöne meerforelle zwar kein riese aber immerhin mit dem ersten wurf. gut wir weitergeangelt und es tat sich nicht allzuviel. Dann wollten wir im flachwasser uns etwas treiben lassen um ne kleine pause einzulegen und vielleicht nen platten auf naturköder zu erwischen. als wir wieder zur rute griffen meinte er noch ohne wirklich selber dran zu glauben, pass auf jetzt hol ich mir nen hornie. Blinker an den karabiner und raus damit ich hab ihn nur ausgelacht jedoch war der blinker kaum im wasser da war die rute krumm. Mal wieder der erste wurf... Natürlich ein hornie und zwar ein richtig guter. Ich habe danach fast 2 stunden versucht auch einen zu fangen...nix...kam mir ziemlich dumm vor...


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Vorige Woche beim Angeln in Mariadorf bei Alsdorf/Rheinland(schöne Grüße und vielen Dank für die schöne Woche an die Mitglieder des Vereins Maria Hauptschacht) wurde mir mitgeteilt, das sich die Karpfen nur im Laichgebiet aufhalten und sich tagsüber nicht fangen lassen. Ich sag noch so aus Jux und Dollerei "Das woll'n wir doch mal seh'n" und fütter knapp zwei Meter neben der Laichgebietsgrenze an. Keine fünf Minuten später ist die Pose weg, Anschlag und der Tanz beginnt. 
Karpfen auf Ansage, ca. 65 cm und knapp neun Pfund.
Die Krönung des Ganzen aber waren die verdutzten Gesichter meiner Mitangler, herrlich, man hätte einen Fotoapparat dabeihaben sollen.:q:q:q


----------



## Michi#1 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

und die hat gebissen!!:m


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*



Michi#1 schrieb:


> und die hat gebissen!!:m



Komm zu uns an den Hitdorfer Hafen. Ich zeige Dir eine Stelle da kannst die Teile mitm Blinker Kiloweise rausholen :m


----------



## capri-man (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

War gestern mit meinem Kumpel Stippen, wollten uns ein paar Rotaugen zum Abendessen besorgen. Also kleinen wurm an den 16er Haken,ausgeworfen und gewartet. Als wir so dasitzen, geht die pose meines kumpels plötzlich unter. Er schlägt an und zieht - nein kein Rotauge - sondern einen 55er Hecht aus dem Wasser!!!!und aus irgendeinem Grund hat der hecht das dünne vorfach nicht Durchgebissen!!! 
...und das Hechte auf Wurm beißen ist mir auch neu...
gruß


----------



## Mario563 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*



capri-man schrieb:


> ...und das Hechte auf Wurm beißen ist mir auch neu...
> gruß


Das ist mir dieses Jahr schon zwei mal passiert.


----------



## capri-man (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*



dergute1963 schrieb:


> Das ist mir dieses Jahr schon zwei mal passiert.


 
oha! also entweder die fiecher werden immer hungriger oder sind einfach nur dumm... |kopfkrat
Hast du sie auch an der stippe erwischt und auch rausbekommen??!?


----------



## arno (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*



capri-man schrieb:


> War gestern mit meinem Kumpel Stippen, wollten uns ein paar Rotaugen zum Abendessen besorgen. Also kleinen wurm an den 16er Haken,ausgeworfen und gewartet. Als wir so dasitzen, geht die pose meines kumpels plötzlich unter. Er schlägt an und zieht - nein kein Rotauge - sondern einen 55er Hecht aus dem Wasser!!!!und aus irgendeinem Grund hat der hecht das dünne vorfach nicht Durchgebissen!!!
> ...und das Hechte auf Wurm beißen ist mir auch neu...
> gruß




Das hatte mein Sohn drei Mal in 20 Minuten am Axtbach!


----------



## capri-man (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

OK, *MERKE: *
Fische sind einfach unberechenbar! ...


----------



## Re-FLeX (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Hi ich  Habe auch eine...

Also dieses Jahr gegen märz wollten mein freund, der fgast am see wohnte,und ich eine sitzung auf karpfen starten,da der hecht noch schonzeit hatte. wir hatten keine ahnung wie es geht un d so weiter eifach lauf blei + harmontage . naja auf einmahl klingelt das handy meine kumpels er ran seine mammi dran " komm bitte nach hause :1 es ist zu kalt und 2. du hast es nicht verdient denn du hast d3ein zimmer nicht aufgeräumt . Ich am verzweifel baue ich zelt ab und gehe mit nach hause ?? NEIN war mein entschluzss ich bleibe naja dann war er weg ich alleine... gegen 19 uhr wollte ich grade ins bett gehe da dachte ich ich kontrolier mahl meine ruten . nix dran! dacjhte ich beim ersten kontackt mit dem blei dan weiter eingeholt kurzvor der schilfbank wiederstand.. nach nem kurzen drill stellte ich fest :Zander! 73 zentimeter toller fisch . morgens guck ich nach einer erfolgslosen und einsamen nacht aus dem zelt da kommt mein freund angerudert najha er an land gekommen : na hast nix wa ?? ich : Kla ich die diggi cam den zandere gezeigt den ich ja zurück setzten muste..(schonzeit)
blabla er wollte auf meine stelle bla bla ich kla ihn hingelassen . dann habe ich mir das boot geschnappt um ein bischen futter an den platzt zu bringen auf einmahl höre ich ein geschrei mein kumpel freut sich seinenslebens er hat nen 80 Cm hecht genau wie ich auf einen boilie gefangen beim einholen .. naja dann haben wir abens ganz aufgehört ...

aber schon geil wa??


----------



## Laserbeak (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Dickes Petri zu den schönen Fängen !!!

(Hier noch schnell ein paar Satzzeichen; es liest sich dann besser .,...,. : ; .. )


----------



## j4ni (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Muhahahaha...hier nimm auch noch ein paar Großbuchstaben von mir ABCDEFGHIJKLMN...aber sehr lustige Geschichten hier! Immer her damit, klasse!


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*



capri-man schrieb:


> OK, *MERKE: *
> Fische sind einfach unberechenbar! ...


 
Nein, sind sie nicht.
Es liegt eindeutig daran, dass sie nicht lesen können. Sonst würden sie wissen, was in Blinker und Fisch & Fang steht und sich dementsprechend verhalten.|supergri

Ralf


----------



## Re-FLeX (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

>LoeL#


----------



## Laserbeak (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Loel ??

Muhaha das ist noch besser !!

#6


----------



## caprifischer79 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*







[/URL][/IMG]


Was soll ich sagen. Sind beide von mir..
Lustige storys hier!!!


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Kaum kann man sich ein paar Tage nicht um seinen Threat kümmern, schon wird nicht mehr geschrieben. Ran an die Tasten, Jung's, in der geselligen Runde seid ihr doch sonst auch nicht zu bremsen


----------



## illerfischer (1. August 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Vor zwei Jahren fuhr ich wieder mal an den Tegernsee zum Hechtangeln, der See ist sehr klar und man kann seinen Köder schon so aus 10m Entfernung kommen sehen. Auf jeden Fall werfe ich  einen Salmo Perch 12cm an einem Seerosenfeld vorbei und beobachte wie 4-5m entfert ein Haubentaucher wegtaucht. Drei Kurbelumdrehungen später spühre ich Wiederstand, allerdings eher so in der Art Plastiktüte, und als ich genauer hinsehe|bigeyes hat sich der Kollege meinen Wobbler geschnappt. Gott sei dank kam der gefiederte Räuber sofort, als ich meinen Zug löste, wieder frei. Ich glaube nach dem Schreck hat er die Geschichte auch erstmal seiner Haubentaucherfamilie erzählt.

Gruß
Mark


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. August 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Das gleiche hatte ich mal im Hambuger Hafen mit einem Kormoran und mehr sage ich da lieber nicht zu...:g


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (1. August 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Das hat vor einiger Zeit ein Kollege berichtet....:q *:*

 Heute war ich Forellenzocken, weil ich um 6:00 uhr schon net mehr pennen konnte. Hab dann mein Gerödel eingeladen und war dann um kurz vor sieben am Weiher. Ich hab auch eigentlich ne gute Stelle ergattern können und war auch ganz zufrieden. Doch als ich dann das Kauderwelch zu meiner linken hörte da wusste ich was die Stunde geschlagen hatte....... Russen hatten sich neben mit niedergelassen. Das war ja net weiter schlimm weil.... ich dachte die können ja angeln...... dachte ich aber auch nur!!! Ich hab ja schon viel gesehen aber wie man mit einer Teleskoprute angelt anscheinend noch net. Der Bruder links neben mir friemelte sich nen Köder am Haken, und schaute noch kurz wo er seine Montage (Wasserkugel,Wirbel und Vorfach nebst Haken) hinfeuern konnte. Und nu kommt's er holte aus, wohl gemerkt, alle Rutenteile waren noch ineinander, schleuderte er seine Montage richtung Wasser die Teile der Rute schnellten nach vorne und die Rute war "zack" komplett ausgefahren!! Nur wo war die Wasserkugel samt Köder? Rechts von mir klatschte was in Wasser..... über beide Ruten hatte er mir geworfen. Ich wollte schon aufbrausen da kam auch schon ein ohhh "Entschuldigung" ich sagte nur höflich keine Ursach das kann passieren. Ich dachte noch das war bestimmt ein Versehen ... weit gefehlt. Er schob alle Teile seiner Teleskoprute zusammen und warf erneut aus. Jetzt aber mit Erfolg und auch noch in die richtige Richtung! Und was glaubt ihr was der Vogel macht..... er schiebt alle Teile wieder in sich zusammen und legt die Rute auf den Boden setzt sich genüsslich hin und wartete auf die Dinge die da nicht kamen. Gefangen hat er NIX..... ich wollte ihn schon fragen ob er die CRF'ler kennt und ob wir seine Methode des auswerfens übernehmen könnten.... hab mich dann aber doch net getraut weil so richtig zufrieden schaute er net drein. 
Gefangen hab ich sechs Refos hätte aber einige mehr fangen können wenn ich mehr Platz gehabt hätte. Naja was solls... so werde mich dann mal was auf's Ohr legen muss ja gleich wieder zur Arbeit bis denne.....


----------



## schaumburg4 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

letztes jahr kurz nach der forellenschonzeit bin ich bei mir an den bach "umme ecke" gegangen um mal zu gucken ob man was auf spinner fangen könnte. an einer stelle des baches ragt ein großes frischwasserrohr aus der kläranlage in den bach und nachdem ich die ganze zeit ohne biss war habe ich mir ein 20 gr blei genommen einen minitwister aufs vorfach gezogen und volles mett da rein gefeuert. nach ein paar minuten dachte ich ich hätte einen hänger da ich wirklich mit aller kraft gezogen habe und plötzlich rast da eine 54cm Bachforelle aus dem rohr ,... bei der landung "so bescheuert wie ich bin" habe ich mir auch noch einen beigbracht denn da man ja keinen kescher mitnimmt *sehr dumm* fast man so einer forelle von vorne voll ins maul und seine ganzen finger sind hinüber jaja aber es hatte sich ja gelohnt
liebe grüße


----------



## bigfish24 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Hochsommerlicher Tag im Juli 1999.

Ich war im Angelurlaub an einem baggersee wo ich schon sehr oft fischte, aber tagelang kaum was nennenswertes fing. Habe dort ein kleines Ferienhaus direkt am Wasser.
Vor dem Ferienhaus ist eine kleine Spundwand und eine kleine Holztreppe mit breiten Stufen führt ins Wasser. Ich guckte frühmorgens aufs Wasser und beobachtete was sich so tut.Als ich auf die Holztreppe guckte sah ich eine Schwanzflosse am anderen Ende herausgucken.Man konnte erkennen das es ein Aal ist und kein kleiner. Ich dachte mir wie kann ich diesen Fisch erwischen. Einen Tauwurm am Haken vorsichtig herunterlassen, aber was wenn der Fisch dann abhaut??  kurzerhand kam mir die Idee meine Angelzange herauszukramen. Ich ging vorsichtig auf die Treppe,beugte mich herunter, öffnete die Zange und führte sie langsam ins Wasser. Über der Schwanzflosse des Fisches drückte ich einmal leicht zu und zog den Fisch aus dem Wasser. Klasse dachte ich mir das hat geklappt.

Ein schöner Aal von 98 cm lag auf dem Trockenen.

Da schlägt man sich die Nächte um die Ohren und fängt keinen Aal und dann sowas...

Ein Angler der in ca 20 m Entfernung neben am blinkern war, guckte übrigens auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## schaumburg4 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

noch eine:
vorletztes jahr an einem altarm der havel:
ich montiere mir an meiner spinnrute einen ca.15cm langen, etwas schlanken heintz blinker und presche den volles rohr nach links ins wasser. Nach ein paar kurbelumdrehungen,schlag auf schlag kommt ein heftiger biss und ich dachte sofort an einen guten hecht. mein freund steht schon mit offenden mund neben mir als er gesehen hat wie die rute  (WG:bis80gr) sich gekrümmt hat. Plötzlich tat sich erst garnichts mehr und ich dachte der fisch ist weg und ich hänge am boden fest.Doch nach ca.20sekunden ging es weiter aber es war ein anderer wiederstant, am ufer stehe ich lachend da und hole einen kanpp 22cm langen Barsch aus dem wasser und einen großen ast der vor dem fisch am blinker hing, der barsch stand anfangs warscheinlich mitten der strömung vom altarm zur havel und der ast, fragt mich nicht wie der daran gekommen ist grüße schaumburg


----------



## Blackshark91 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

ich kann nicht so viel berichten da ich noch nicht so alt bin aber:

vom Freund der Opa beim Forellenangeln wirft ausversehen im baum rein der auf ner kleinen insel steht bekommt den hänger nicht los und lässt die Montage ins Wasser gleiten, dann sagt der Trick 17 und direkt hat ne Forelle angebissen und alles aus dem Baum rausgezogen |supergri 

Makrelen angeln sind gerade übern schwarm Fische haben alles schon draußen mein Freund neben mir ruft plötzlich schei.. alles ab bei mir aufeinmal riesen zug nachdem ich alles raus hatte war das resultat 6 Makrelen eine der Makrelen hat die Montage meines Freund noch im Maul dadran war dann noch ne Makrele


----------



## Steinadler (2. August 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

i-wie passieren mir nie so außergewöhnliche sachen :c


----------



## magic feeder (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

mir ist mal was heftiges passiert...ich war mit einem kumpel beim spinnfischen am rhein in düsseldorf als ich plötzlich wiederstand  spüre...nichts hat sich bewegt und nichts hat gezogen so dass ich schon mit einem hänger rechnete...dennoch konnte ich zentimeter für zentimeter schnur einholen...ich dachte schon an einen waller doch mir kam die sache merkwürdig vor...als plötzlich etwas grösseres in meiner sichtweite erschien wurde uns alles klar...wir mussten mit entsetzen feststellen dass ich mit meinem wobbler einen toten mann gehakt hatte....wir haben ihn rausgeholt und die polizei gerufen........


----------



## Kaljan (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*



magic feeder schrieb:


> mir ist mal was heftiges passiert...ich war mit einem kumpel beim spinnfischen am rhein in düsseldorf als ich plötzlich wiederstand  spüre...nichts hat sich bewegt und nichts hat gezogen so dass ich schon mit einem hänger rechnete...dennoch konnte ich zentimeter für zentimeter schnur einholen...ich dachte schon an einen waller doch mir kam die sache merkwürdig vor...als plötzlich etwas grösseres in meiner sichtweite erschien wurde uns alles klar...wir mussten mit entsetzen feststellen dass ich mit meinem wobbler einen toten mann gehakt hatte....wir haben ihn rausgeholt und die polizei gerufen........



|bigeyes
das ist hart. 
das wünscht man keinem beim angeln


----------



## magic feeder (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

war verdammt krass....ich war da erst 13....


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Hatte am Freitag auch so ein blödes Erlebnis:
Ich fahre mit meinem T5 hinter einem PKW mit einem nagelneuem PKW-Anhänger mit blauem geschlossenem Aufbau her. An einer Ampel stoppen wir und ich sehe wie eine dunkle Flüssigkeit hinten aus dem Hänger über das Nummernschild zu Boden tropft. Als ich näher hinsehe glaub ich meinen Augen nicht zutrauen: Es war Blut!
Ich fahr hinter dem Gespann her und sehe wie es in einen Rundweg einbiegt und der Hänger abgehängt wird. Da habe ich dann vorsichtshalber mal die Polizei informiert. Weiß bis heute nicht, was da transportiert wurde.


----------



## indefischer (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Uhhh, die letzten Beiträge sind aber echt gruselig.

Ich hab eher was zum lachen (im nachhinein). Ähnliches haben auch andere erlebt.

In Kurzform:
Angeltag, Mai 2007,  am Stammgewässer - Stausee - mit Fahrrad und viel Gepäck. 

1. Ich beweg mich irgendwie und konnt mich danach gar nicht mehr bewegen - *DER RÜCKEN*!. Zum erstenmal in meinem Leben hatte ich sowas. Krasse Sache, wenn man sich nur noch wie ein Roboter bewegen kann und das beim Angeln - Naja - weitergeangelt.

2. Aufgrund von Forellennixfang die Angeln umgebaut. Eine auf Grund, eine auf Pose. Köder: Mais - hat Boardie hackebeil doch von Karpfen berichtet. (Ich angel auf alles, aber *nie auf Karpfen*).
Die Pose ist draussen, die Grundrute auch, ich bereite nur noch den Bissanzeiger vor und will grad den Bügel umlegen, damit ...  *Ohhh  Biss auf der Pose*. Das ging schnell. Anschlag, Rute krumm, ich drille einen schönen Karpfen - *au, der RÜCKEN!

* Auf einmal macht es *KLACK!* Das Lidl Dreibein mit der Grundrute fliegt in hohen Bogen durch die Luft  - die Rute schiesst ins Wasser. In wenigen Sekunden ist die Rute weit auf dem See aber sie schwimmt (telerute). 
Ich werd nicht mehr.  Ich weiß nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.  Sowas gibts doch nicht. 
Ich drill den Karpfen an der Pose schnell zu Ende. Hallo Fisch und tschüss wieder zurück. Alles mit Rücken.

In weiter Ferne erkenne ich die Grundrute. Da zieht sie ihre Runden. 
Ich hab die Schnauze voll, und will mit dem Fahrrad  zurück zum Auto, um auf die andere Seite des Sees zu fahren, wo sich der *Karpfen-Ruten Schleppverband* befindet. 

Doch der Gute nimmt auf einmal voll Kurs zurück zu mir.  Der wollte nach dem Schreck, zurück zu seinen Artgenossen, die sich offensichtlich noch direkt vor mir befanden. 
Und auf einmal liegt die Rute ganz nah am Ufer. Rute mit Blei montiert. Nach dem zweiten Wurf hat ich das Ganze am Haken und zwar genau am Spitzenring der Grundrute. Ich muß mich strecken, ohhh dieser verdammte Rücken, und kann die Rute packen.
Aber nicht das der Karpfen nach diesen zwanzig Minuten müde ist. Nein! Auch er will gedrillt werden. Ich kanns nicht fassen.
Nach erfolgreicher Landung und Zurücksetzung, entschliess ich mich noch zu bleiben. Ich fang noch einen Karpfen - das reicht mir fürs restliche Leben.

Am nächsten Tag hatte ich nen Krankenschein und Rückenübungen gelernt. 
Ich hatte seitdem nie wieder was mit dem Rücken#6 und auch keinen Karpfen mehr gefangen.

Gruß
Inde


----------



## spin-paule (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Letzten Sommer am Rhein verbiß sich der Kleine beim Steinpackungs-Jiggen am Barsch-Shad|supergri

Gruß Paul#h


----------



## crazyFish (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Hallo hatte heut endlich wieder eine Fang, mit meiner Grundmontage und Tauwurm konnte ich eine kapitale Radkappe überlisten.
Wie man sieht bog sich die kleine Rute bis zum Halbkreis :q.

Und keine Angst ja die ist releast worden, allerdings in die Mülltonne .


ps Jetzt wo ich weiß was mich dort erwartet werde ich auf größeres Geschirr umstellen und mich melden wenn ich den Rest des Fahrzeuges draußen habe.


----------



## Thecatfisch (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Hallo hatte heut endlich wieder eine Fang, mit meiner Grundmontage und Tauwurm konnte ich eine kapitale Radkappe überlisten.
> Wie man sieht bog sich die kleine Rute bis zum Halbkreis :q.
> 
> Und keine Angst ja die ist releast worden, allerdings in die Mülltonne .
> ...



So etwas nur eine nummer kleiner ,aber auch mit Rädern hatte ich auch schon mal am Haken.

Als ich bei einem Vereinsfischen auf Karpfen meine Boili Montage auf den Grund ausgeworfen hatte und sie dann nach 2 Stunden zur Kontrolle wider einholen Wollte ,spürte ich einen Widerstand an meiner Rute.Als ich dann am einholen war merkte ich das sich der ''Fisch'' bis auf ein paar''zuckungen''nicht bewegte.
Nach einiger Zeit sah ich dann meinen kapitalen Fang.!!Ein Kapitaler >Roller< Hatte sich meinen Hot-Chilli Boili gepackt.Der Roller war gut gehakt ,nemlich am linken Hinterrad.#6

PSer Roller wurde natürlich entsorgt genau wie ein alter Kapitaler Klodeckel am Maisrig.
Der roller sah so aus wie auf dem Bild..schon ein älteres Modell:kber ein Gutes hatte es nach einem Tauchgang fand man Raus das der See Neuerdings voll zugemüllt war.Ein Glück das ein Boot für Ende Febuar geplant ist das denn See von dieser Schandtat befreiensoll.Da hat wohl jemand den Mülleimer nicht gefunden .UNd eine LKW ladung von verschiedensten Müllarten in unserem Leider noch nicht umzeunten See entladen|gr:#d.


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

also bei mir letztes jahr (oder vorletztes.. bin mir nicht sicher) auch so ne sache... 
ihr habt doch sicherlich von der vogelgrippe in er gänsefarm eskilden bei wermsdorf mutzschen gehört.. und direkt neben der vogelfarm liegt eines meiner hausgewässer... in der zeit von der vogelgrippe war ja alle sgesperrt.. doch ich übern feldweg trotzdem hin... nach ner wele abzug... und was hing auf der maiskette... haubentaucher.. ich glaubs nich.. ich hab das vieh nich angepackt.. hat dann en andrer für mich gemacht ^^ 


auserdem haben meine beiden kumpels je einen schwan shcon gefangen, der eine konnte ihn an land holen und befreien, der andre musste die feuerwehr holen ^^


----------



## crazyFish (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*



~:empty:~ schrieb:


> Sag mal, dass ist doch einer von diesen "Fertig-Shads" hat jemand schonmal was mit denen gefangen? Würd mich ja mal interessieren. |kopfkrat



Ich selber nicht, aber man hat mir zugetragen, dass die letztes Jahr sehr gut gefangen haben als das Ufer mit Brut voll war. Im Naturdekor und Größen um 6, 8 cm, jedoch nicht gejiggt sondern ehr wie ein Blinker geführt.
Aber leider ers zu spät mitbekommen #q.


----------



## spin-paule (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*



~:empty:~ schrieb:


> Sag mal, dass ist doch einer von diesen "Fertig-Shads" hat jemand schonmal was mit denen gefangen? Würd mich ja mal interessieren. |kopfkrat



OFF TOPIC:

Auf dem Bild siehst du ein "Storm Wildeye Shad"- Fertigteil im Barschdesign. Ich habe damit am Rhein Zander, Hecht und Barsch gefangen. Besonders fängig ist er ,turboschnell und oberflächennah geführt, auf Rapfen.
Echter Nachteil: Das Augenpaar ist quasi wie ein Bolzen durch den Kopf "genietet". Durch harten Einsatz verliert der Kerl ab und zu seine Augen...


----------



## Wallerschreck (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Am Rhein erlebt man so einiges Kurioses..meine persönlichen Favoriten waren die (aufgeblähte), gegen die Strömung gedrillte Alditüte und die beim Feedern auf Made gefangene gelbwangen - Schmuckschildkröte  aber die Ratte auf Köderfisch (Biss Erfolgte an während eines geplanten Köderwechsels an Land  ) und ein nagelneuer Rapala- Wobbler auf Spinner waren auch nicht übel.


----------



## Little Fisherman (9. März 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Hab da auch noch eine naja sag ich mal nicht alltägliche Geschichte...

Kollege,Vater,Bruder und ich am Hausgewässer.Im flachen Bereich insgesammt 6 Ruten auf Grund mit Köfi.Naja man sah an der oberfläche immer haubentaucher.war alles voll....kollege sagte nur: hoffentlich kriegen wir keinen dran von den fiechern...:\......dan nanch 2 1/2 h angeln....bissanzeiger piept.kurz gewartet.angeschlagen.geharkt.starker wiederstand rute war richtig am wackeln.wiederstand wird weniger und was kommt da zur oberfläche so ca.20 meter vorm ufer?...na klar ein haubentaucher....und dan ngeh tdas fiech auch noch in die luft mit der schnur udn grundmontage(grundblei.stahlvorfach.drilling) naja und mein kollege so schlau wie er ist haut der einfach mal volles rohr an (fand ich nicht gut ,der arme haubentaucher) und der haubentaucher hängt richtig am haken eigentlic hwollte er ih ndamit los werden aber naja.....gut ...er das fieh ans ufer gedrillt wollte den haken lösen aber nix is....das fiech hat nach ihm geschnappt und es wurde ihm zu bunt....am ende hatter dann die ganze montage abgschnitten......war schon irgendwie ein lustiges Erlebniss.....

___________________________

Petri heil , Little Fisherman


----------



## BMG619 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Von einem bekannten von mir der Onkel, hat mal im Rhein einen 20kg Sack Kartoffeln gefangen.


----------



## magic feeder (10. März 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

da war wenigstens das abendessen gesichert....


----------



## Der-Hechter (10. März 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

ich habe gestern zwei einmachgummis in zwei größen und eine Feederrute, gehakt im spitzenring gefangen :z
foto folgt


----------



## magic feeder (10. März 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

und??ist die rute noch in ordnung??


----------



## Der-Hechter (10. März 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

jap nur sehr bewachsen


----------



## DYNABLASTER (24. April 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

-Ich habe einmal einen Fischfilet gefangen, obwohl niemand in der nähe war!|uhoh:

-Einmal stand ich in dem Wasser und mein Handy klingelte und während dem Gespräch zupfte ich wie blöd vor meinen Beinen mit dem Twister und einem gelben Canadien Jig so dum herum, und wenn ich so hoch und runter, hoch und runter gemacht habe, auf einmal wollte ich hoch, aber es ging nicht, ein frecher kleiner Zander hat die gelbe fliege geschnappt!|bigeyes

-Einmal fischte ich kleine Rotaugen und die Pose ging unter, dann- Anhieb, und wie normal schwacher Widerstand, und auf einmal starker Widerstand- ich habe mit Anhieb meine kleine Rotauge samt einem Hecht ein bischen von der Oberfläche herausgezogen und dann lasste die Hecht meine kleine Rotauge#h

-Habe im Winter am Donau (wieder einmal) mehrmals in zwei Stunden zwei Rapfen auf einmal an der Rute gehabt- vor dem Cycaden-spinner war eine Kunstfliege montiert, und neben mir haben die scheiss-Bauer(viele) mit gebleite Drillinge versucht etwas aus dem Wasser zu haken, und nichts hatten sie, und guckten mich nur blöd an... ich habe diesen Tag viele Rapfen per Spinnfischen gefangen, und die Metzger nichts he he heee:q

Es gibt vieles mehr, aber ich muss mich noch erinnern...


----------



## LassO (28. April 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

coole geschichten dynablaster  und die anderen natürlich auch!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. April 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

*03.08.2006 Zanderangeln 5. Versuch*
Die letzte Woche vom Urlaub war angebrochen, das Wetter hat extrem stark nachgelassen.
Eigentlich eher ein Wetter um sich mit seinen Camping Kumpels gemütlich einen zu sich zu nehmen. 
Doch ich war wegen dem Mistwetter schon vier Tage nicht mehr abends raus gefahren und es juckte mir doch schon extrem in den Fingern.
Also grosse Beratschlagung mit Angelkumpel Marcel ...und kurz darauf das Dach auf´s Boot gebaut.
Köderfische hatte mein Sohn zum Glück in der letzten Regenpause schon gestippt, also konnte es sofort losgehen.
Eigentlich das gleiche Spiel wie immer: Angelstelle anfahren, ankern und Ruten raus.
An Köfis hatten wir heute alles dabei, und bestückten die Ruten mit unterschiedlichen Grössen,
von 8 cm Laube bis 12 cm Rotauge.
Gegen 22:30 Uhr der erste Biss, diesmal  bei Marcel.
Er konnte glücklich einen 60 cm Aal landen, wogegen bei mir sich absolut nichts tat.
Punkt 24 Uhr, passend zur Geisterstunde ging der Spuk dann auch bei mir los: Der Freilauf meiner Rolle tickte drei mal... dann nichts mehr.
Das war übrigens die Rute, mit dem kleinsten Köderfisch: 8 cm Laube, 30 monofil, 25er monofiles  Vorfach und 8er Drilling
Mit so kleinem toten Köderfisch auf Grund hatte ich eigentlich mehr mitAal und Zander gerechnet, aber als ich auf Verdacht den Anhieb setzte, schied Aal schon mal sofort aus. Wenn dann Zander dann richtig gross... aber für Zander ist es auch eher untypisch sofort zum Start eine 20m Flucht hinzulegen...
So nach 10 - 90 min (ich hatte jegliches Zeitgefühl verloren) kam der Fisch zum ersten mal an die Oberfläche.
Marcel sah ihn als erster (er hielt ja auch die Maglight). 
Er rief nur: *Schei***, Du hast gerade Free Willi gefangen !.* 
Wie Free Willi fragte ich, was war es denn, ein Zander? Nö sagte er das war ein Hecht im XXL Format.
Ein Hecht, am 25 Vorfach, das kann nicht gut gehen, niemals... es sei denn er hat den Haken ganz vorne sitzen, was auch der Fall war.
Das keschern klappte erstaunlicher Weise problemlos, und da lag er nun, mein bisher grösster Hecht.
Das Maßband zeigte 118 cm. 





Fazit: Ich habe so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht was man beim Angeln auf Hecht falsch machen konnte.
Aber Glück gehört halt auch zum Angeln.​


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (29. April 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

@Tommi-Engel 
Gratuliere, so einen Brocken fängt man(n) nicht alle Tage.


----------



## bacalo (29. April 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

@Tommi-Engel,

es war jedenfalls nicht falsch, von diesem Fisch- und Fangerlebnis zu berichten.

Nachträglich dicker Petri zu einem weiteren Kapitel deiner pers. "Weist-Du-noch-Geschichten".

Gruß
Peter


----------



## bommel02 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

ahoi ahoi!

nette geschichten die ihr da so habt!
geschichten weiß ich leider kaum welche ... da ich meist nachtangel und das ja bekanntlich oft feucht fröhlich wird ... ;> 

aber ich fange ab und an mal lustige dinge ... so das ich mich oft wie in einem schlechten comic fühle! ;>

so sieht das dann aus ->

;>

mfg bommel


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

@ Bommel02
Ich an deiner Stelle würde dort nicht mehr angeln gehen, da unten wohnt sicher einer und der ist bestimmt stinksauer weil du seine Stiefel gemaust hast.|supergri
nice picture...


----------



## Scherny (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

ich saß den ganzen tag am forellenpuff in oberwöhren..


nichts gefangen..:-(

dann wollten wir abhaun und haben alles ins auto gebracht ich hab nochmal mein glück versucht, mit nem spinner und was war...eine schöne forelle, ich schrie zu meiner frau das sie mal den kescher holt und die forelle war wech:-(

ich glaub, is jedem schonmal passiert hahaha

glg


----------



## Sargblei (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Ich hatte mal meinen damaligen Hund ( leider schon Jahre tot ) am Haken. |bigeyes
Wollte Auswerfen ( aber volles Programm ) , und er stand hinter mir.Hatte ihn nicht gesehen.In dem Moment wo ich Auswerfe jaults auf einmal hinter mir.Und er hatte den Haken bis zum Anschlag im Hinterteil. #t
Da hieß es dann Angeln beendet und ab zum Tierarzt.Der hat den Haken dann irgendwie rausgeschnitten..... |scardie:


----------



## suchti (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Mein Freund hat beim angeln mit mit nem 20er Boilie ein 5cm Rotauge gefangen der 4er Haken war schön durch die Lippe gestochen


----------



## Dissection2k (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*



suchti schrieb:


> Mein Freund hat beim angeln mit mit nem 20er Boilie ein 5cm Rotauge gefangen der 4er Haken war schön durch die Lippe gestochen



|kopfkrat Also, ich hab ja schon diverse Weißfische beim Einholen gehakt, aber in der Lippe bestimmt nicht... |kopfkrat


----------



## Eichhoernchen (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

beim fischen auf ien paar rotaugen habe ich die hauptschnur und das vorrfach einfach mit mit 2 schlaufen ineinander gehakt....
(die schlaufen war recht großzügig)

so pose geht unter anschlag ah ein rotaugen....  aber als ich den fisch ansah sa ich keine haken
 als ich dann das mal näher betrachtete stellte ich fest das es durch eine schlauf geschwommen ist und darin stecken blieb....

ist villeicht ne alternative aber ich denke die fangquote mit haken ist foch etwas höher:q


----------



## angel star (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

war mall am forellen teich hab meine spinner angel augeworfen und auf einmall ein starker zug ich hab erstam angeschlagen und hab mich gewunder wiso die forelle in die andre richtung schwimmt (sie müsste den spinner ja im mund hab) ich zihe weiter und weiter ein und was ist ein graß karpen gehakt in der hinter flosse


----------



## Aalhunter33 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

mir ist es mal passiert,dass ich nach dem nachtangeln - morgens die ruten eingeholt habe und beim *letzter anschlagwurmlösedichvomhaken*einen aal im schwanz gehakt habe. aber es war leider nur ein kleiner den ich dann wieder laufen lies......


----------



## Tonic (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

geile geschichten sind das!find ich total lustig,könnte man doch mal ein buch zusammenfassen mit den besten storys!?
lg


----------



## Aalhunter33 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

....jau,sind schon dolle dinger dabei. hab da auch noch eine vom letzten jahr....da war ich bei uns am fluß mit dem spinner unterwegs und habe gleich nach dem 1. wurf eine bachforelle am haken.....muß fairer weise anmerken,*wußte es nicht*,dass sie einen tag vorher eingesetzt wurden. #c


----------



## Plieten_Fischer (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Hallo!

etwas verstaubt der trööt, was? ziemlich schade-
möchte den mal n bisschen auffrischen|bla:

also mein erstes 'abenteuer' am angeln hatte ich beim ca. dritten angeltag meiner anglerkarriere- ich und mein angel'lehrer' waren früh morgens beim stippen. ich hab mich umgedreht, um einen wurm auf den haken zu pulen als es hinter mir plumps machte- dreh mich um- |uhoh:- meine andere stippe macht sich auf und davon!|supergri. ich ganz aufgeregt, renne zu meinem kollegen der in einiger entfernung fischte, nach dem motto "hilfe was soll ich machen!!??" der meinte einfach nur:" das Wasser ist warm":vik:!! als ich zurück an meinem platz ankam hat die angel schon gut 50 meter zurückgelegt. ich dann rein in die grüne dreckige brühe, hin zu der angel, pack sie- der fisch is immernoch dran! am Ufer angekommen war ich dann ziemlich stolz über meinen ersten größeren Fisch- eine knapp 1 kilo schwere Brasse- immerhin hab ich bisher nur minifische gefangen. Zudem war die Beute ja mit vollstem körpereinsatz selbst erjagt|stolz:

noch etwas merkwürdiges: 
So oft ich schon mit Boilies fischen war, gefangen hab ich dabei nur drei Fische- davon waren 2 Karfpen, und zwar *beide* am A**- ähm- Afterflosse gehakt(!!!), und eine ca. 20 cm lange brasse auf 20mm boilie|bigeyes

an sonnsten auch schon Barsch und Hecht auf Mais am grund, achja und ein Doppeldrill von 2 weissfischen an einem einzelhaken- beim ersten war das Vorfach durch die kiemen durchgegengen, der zweite hing sicher im Maul!

mfg
PF


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Hier noch ein Auszug aus einen meiner Angelberichte:

............Nachdem ich mal wieder einen Aussteiger eines kleineren Hechtes hinnehmen musste, geschah etwas ganz merkwürdiges.
Ich bekam einen Biss auf meine Handgeführte Schlepprute. Nach ca. 3 Sekunden war der Fisch dann auch wieder ab.
Ohne das ich Zeit gefunden hätte mich zu Ärgern, hatte ich einen Biss auf die passive Schlepprute.
Bevor ich aber nach Dieser greifen konnte, hatte ich widerum einen Biss auf die aktive Rute in meiner Hand....
Da saß ich nun  alleine im Boot, und zwei Hechte gleichzeitig an beiden Ruten.
Also was nun? Mit dem E-Motor hielt ich das Boot auf lansamen konstanzen Kurs währen ich die passive Rute im Halter liess.
Jetzt drillte ich den ersten Hecht im Eilverfahren ins Boot. Nachdem dieser im Unterfangkescher war,
Kescher über der Reling hängen lassen, und den zweiten Hechten nach kurzen Drill per Hand gelandet.
Hier sind die beiden:




75 cm auf Ready realistic Shad
und 72 cm auf Cop Shad.





Ich hatte dann auch genau 38 min Ruhe mich von diesem Stress zu erholen, als ich erneut einen Biss bekam.
Die Dame hatte dann 106 cm und biss auf Hammer Shaker.





Und da heute irgendwie nichts unmöglich war, hatte ich 20 min später auch schon den nächsten Meter.




101 cm auf  realistic ready Shad.
​


----------



## magic feeder (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

wow....das war ja mal ein ertragreicher angeltag.....fettes petri


----------



## Johnnie Walker (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*



Eichhoernchen schrieb:


> als ich dann das mal näher betrachtete stellte ich fest das es durch eine schlauf geschwommen ist und darin stecken blieb....



Ist mir auch schon bei Forelle und Barsch passiert, ich konnte es am Anfang garnicht glauben! Jedenfalls gingen beide ab wie Schmitz Katz, geiler Drill!


----------



## angler-jan (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

heute ist mir nen Ding unterlaufen. 
Ich war mit nem Freund angeln, nichts gekriegt. 
Wir sind dann zu ihm nach Hause und haben die Angelklamotten in seinem Schuppen abgestellt. 
Er fand dort in einer Ecke aufeinmal einen Motorradhelm. 
Er probierte ihn dann wohl an und Ich hab ihn nciht weiter beachtet, bis er dann sagte:"Jan? *******, guck mal was ich da im Haar habe! 
Was habe ich da?
Guck mal schnell!"
Er hatte den Helm nur noch halb auf und nach rechts zur Seite gekippt und hielt ihn mit der Öffnung sich an seine rechte Kopfhälfte. 
Ich hin und guckte nach. 
Er jaulte dann als ich den Helm bewegte:" Was ist daaaaaa?"
Ich sagte dann:
Tja, du hast nen Wobbler im Kopf!"
Es sah auch halb sowild aus, war nur ein kleiner Rapala Wobbler und es sah so aus als würde nur etwas vom ersten Drilling drinstecken. 
Dann hat er sich den Helm aber wieder komplett an den Kopf gehalten, weil es weh tat und er rief schon ganz hysterisch: Mach den wech! Mach den wech!
Ich hab dann eine kneifzange geholt aber durchs Visier war das zu eng und ich hatte nciht genug Licht. 
Dann sind wir zu seinen Eltern und sein großer Bruder hat dann den Wobbler aus dem Innenfutter geschnitten, während ich die Taschenlampe gehalten habe und seine Mutter einen Arzt anrief. 
Das ganze wurde dann im Krankenhaus entfernt, wobei auch noch kleine komplikationen auftraten, weil der Haken schon ganz verrostet war. 
Aber jetzt ist wieder alles heile.
Auch ncoh der Wobbler. Mein Kollege hat schon ein neuen Drilling dran getan, denn morgen probiers wir es mit dem. Bringt vielleicht sogar Glück.


----------



## DYNABLASTER (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

eine Freundin von meine Mutter ist Anglerin und ich find sie bloed, sie hat nur glueck und nichts mehr, hate einmal einen Karpfen von etwa 6-8Kilo gefangen aber das war nur anfaengerbloed-Glueck hahahaaa, aber was die am besten kann ist folgendes lol hahaha  : einmal hat sie nicht hinter sich geguckt und hat mit der Rute geschwungen und hop- da geht es nicht?! und die hat hinter sich geguck und sah dass sie mit den Haken eine kleine Maedchen mit den Haken durch die Nase gepierst und daher konte sie nicht auswerfen hahahaha 

und ich habe an einem regen-Tag geangelt und hatte auf Zanderhaken gruene Wuermer(die fuer den Wels wie man die jetzt auf Deutsch nennt weiss ich nicht habe viel Bier getrunken- vielleicht tauwuermer?!) und mit grossen Zanderhaken haben wir agressive Brachsen von etwa 300gramm gefangen, und einmal da habe ich eine 650 gramm Brachse gefangen mit der selbe gruenwurm aber die schnuffelte nur drum herum so habe ich die von unten gehackt


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*



DYNABLASTER schrieb:


> habe viel Bier getrunken-


 
Jepp, das glaube ich Dir sofort....|rolleyes


----------



## matze_bu (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Jepp, das glaube ich Dir sofort....|rolleyes


 
sieht ganz so aus:m

Was will er damit sagen, kann das einer übersetzen?#q
Oder muß man da erst Bier trinken?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Doc Plato (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*



matze_bu schrieb:


> Oder muß man da erst Bier trinken?



Dachte ich auch zuerst, werde mich aber erst heute Abend der Hopfenkaltschale hingeben und anschließend nochmal lesen. Auch ne Milch? :m


----------



## Krabbenfänger (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*



matze_bu schrieb:


> Was will er damit sagen, kann das einer übersetzen?#q
> Oder muß man da erst Bier trinken?
> 
> Gruß Matthias


Allein vom lesen bekommt man Augenkrebs...


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*



Krabbenfänger schrieb:


> bekommt man Augenkrebs...


 

Da kann man mal sehen, das Alk nich nur im Strassenverkehr gefährlich sein kann :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*



DYNABLASTER schrieb:


> eine Freundin von meine Mutter ist Anglerin und ich find sie bloed, sie hat nur glueck und nichts mehr, hate einmal einen Karpfen von etwa 6-8Kilo gefangen aber das war nur anfaengerbloed-Glueck hahahaaa, aber was die am besten kann ist folgendes lol hahaha  : einmal hat sie nicht hinter sich geguckt und hat mit der Rute geschwungen und hop- da geht es nicht?! und die hat hinter sich geguck und sah dass sie mit den Haken eine kleine Maedchen mit den Haken durch die Nase gepierst und daher konte sie nicht auswerfen hahahaha
> 
> und ich habe an einem regen-Tag geangelt und hatte auf Zanderhaken gruene Wuermer(die fuer den Wels wie man die jetzt auf Deutsch nennt weiss ich nicht habe viel Bier getrunken- vielleicht tauwuermer?!) und mit grossen Zanderhaken haben wir agressive Brachsen von etwa 300gramm gefangen, und einmal da habe ich eine 650 gramm Brachse gefangen mit der selbe gruenwurm aber die schnuffelte nur drum herum so habe ich die von unten gehackt




Ich weiss ja gar nicht was ihr habt?#c


Das Posting ist doch an sich schon kurios und nicht alltäglich...:q


----------



## Paddy 15 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja gar nicht was ihr habt?#c
> 
> 
> Das Posting ist doch an sich schon kurios und nicht alltäglich...:q





Aber hallo !!!!!!!.......:q:q:q:q
Da geb ich dir zu 100% recht 
Aber was mit dem text genau gemeint ist, weiss glaub ich nur der verfasser selbst....|kopfkrat

lg Paddy


----------



## Herby777 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*



> Aber was mit dem text genau gemeint ist, weiss glaub ich nur der verfasser selbst....


 
Heute wahrscheinlich schon nicht mehr *smile*

LG 
Herby


----------



## Krabbenfänger (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Also ich habe auch schon einige Biere intus ,verstehe aber auch in diesem Zustand immer noch nicht den Sinn dieses Postings.
Da müsste mir der Verfasser nochmal auf die Sprünge helfen.


----------



## crazyFish (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*



Krabbenfänger schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch schon einige Biere intus ,verstehe aber auch in diesem Zustand immer noch nicht den Sinn dieses Postings.
> ...



Ja dann fleissig weitermachen |rolleyes


----------



## davidhecht (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Ich war mal an einem kleinen Bach angeln und holte gerade ein kleinen Schlammpeitzger ein, der auf 18er Haken mit Brot gebissen hatte, als der gehakte Fisch plötzlich mit einem Schwall unter Wasser gezogen wurde.
Ich wartete kurz ab und versuchte den Fisch zubekommen.
Es war eine sehr große 40+ Bachforelle die leider kurz vor der Landung wieder ausstieg.
Dennoch war es erstaunlich wie lange das Fischchen im Schlund der Forelle blieb ohne das ein Haken saß.

Gruß David


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Hoffen wir mal das es ein Gründling war und kein Schlammpeitzger, die sind ziemlich selten...


----------



## MikeHawk (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Hey Mädels und Jungs,

 hab mir gerade mal den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und musste gut lachen, also dacht ich mir, warum nicht wiederbeleben?

Ich gebe direkt mal 3 kleine Stories dazu:

 1. Mal Norwegen (damals müsste ich so 16 J. alt gewesen sein) auf Köhler über 400m Wassertief. Ich lass den Pilker ab...nach 10 Sekunden hört die Schnur auf zu laufen Ich wundere mich kurz, schloß den Bügel und find an zu kurbeln und dann ging der Tanz auch schon los. Nach paar Minuten konnte ich meinen ersten 8kg schweren Köhler fangen.

 Der Pilker ist ihm beim Absinken scheinbar auf bzw. in den Kopf gefallen, er steckte dort noch ziemlich tief drin ...


 2. Karpfen Feedern mit Papa, ich damals ca. 6 Jahre alt. Wir wussten in dem See gibt es +30kg Karpfen, das Gerät war demensprechend schwer und wir haben uns extra vorher noch eine neue 6000er Baitraunner gekauft.

 Wir saßen nun also da als eine der Ruten plötzlich abging wie Schmitzkatze (Wir angelten seitlich, die Ruten lagen also nur auf diesen Gummierten Rutenständern auf).

Die Rute schoss vom Ständer, ich konnte Sie gerade noch im stolpern am Endstück packen. Ich hielt sofort gegen doch die Bremse der neuen Rolle blockiere......den Rest könnt ihr euch vorstellen wie Wasser-Ski am Strand. der Karpfen riss mich einige Meter über den Strand ins Wasser....dann bog der Haken auf - Ein kleines Stück Karpfenlippe war allerdings noch dran....Das werde ich nie vergessen.


 3. Urlaub in Dänemark, Forellensee, ich war 14 Jahre alt und fing. Köfis mit der Matchrute. Ich hatte dann irgendwann eine Ü40 Rotfeder dran, die sich nicht mit der Rute aus dem Wasser heben lies.

 Ich beugte mich also runter um den Fisch mit der Hand zu landen. In dem Moment wo ich den Hand schon am Fisch hatte, rauschte aus dem Seerosenfeld direkt neben mir ein 120+ Hecht heran, Packte die Rotfeder und streifte noch meine Hand......Ich stand als kleiner Pimpf sicher noch ne halbe Stunde zitternd am Ufer 

 Weitere stories aus über 25j. angeln folgen... 
 Beste Grüße


----------



## Waller Michel (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Oja guter Thread  in meinen 42 Jahren Angler da sein habe ich auch unzählige lustige Dinge erlebt.
Was mir gerade durch den Kopf geht das werde ich niemals vergessen, vor gut 25 - 30 Jahren waren wir öfters an der Lahn angeln, ich War schon ein paar Stunden vor Ort und versuchte mein Glück bei warmer Juli Sonne ohne Erfolg und wartete auf meinen Cousin der nachkommen wollte. 
Nach ein paar Stunden packte mich die Langeweile und ich begann mit einer leeren Bierflasche Kaulquappen zu fangen, indem ich den Daumen auf die Öffnung hielt und die Flasche unter den quirligen Tierchen öffenete , der sog saugte dann das Tier und eine Ladung Wasser mit ein. Natürlich wollte ich sie später wieder in die Freiheit entlassen, wäre da nicht mittlerweile mein Cousin angekommen. Mit den Worten man is das heute ne Hitze und hab ich einen Brand. ...rannte er mit eiligen Schritten auf die Bierflasche zu ,und ohne auf mein Halt und stop zu reagieren nahm er einen heftigen zug an der Flasche  ....das ganze Wochenende habe ich nichts anderes gehört als " die zappeln noch in meinem Bauch "  danach meistens wieder eine heftige Brech Atacke 


LG


----------



## Deep Down (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Mein Bootsbuddy wirft den Anker ins Wasser! 
Statt die Leine nun festzumachen, holt er diese ein. Der Anker ist ab!
Den drömmeligen Blick werde ich nie vergessen!


----------



## Waller Michel (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

 klingt auch nicht schlecht  
Ich hab mal 2 Schweizer gesehen, die sind mit dem Boot auf einen See raus gerudert und haben geschleppt. ....wie Sie zurück wollten wollte der eine den Motor starten mit dem Seilzug. ....beim ziehen fällt der Motor ins Wasser. ...weg


----------



## porbeagle (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Ich hab am Rhein mal ne Kokosnuss gefunden. Oben ist ne ganz kleine Palme rausgewachsen.

Fand ich super Interessant also hau ich das Ding auf den Steinen kaputt.
Um mal zu sehen wie das innendrin so ist.

Der ganze vergorene Inhalt spritzt mich voll, die gleiche Konsistenz und der Geruch von Kotze verteilt sich über mir.

Bin in Unterwäsche heimgefahren und die Klamotten waren Sondermüll.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Und du bist jetzt Schuld daran, dass am Rhein keine Palmem wachsen!

Jürgen


----------



## vowa (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Sitze irgendwann in den 90ern mit einem Kumpel am Schmitzsee in Düsseldorf-Kalkum. Plötzlich blubbert es 20m neben uns. Es stieg eine Tüte vom Grund auf. Wir also den Blinker drüber geworfen und rangezogen. In der Tüte 8 Katzenbabys 

 Mit selben Kumpel und wieder in den 90ern sitze ich am Rhein bei Leverkusen-Hitdorf. Wir haben uns an unserem Angelplatz schön breit gemacht. Die ganze Zeit reger Schiffsverkehr. Und dann hatten wir das Glück zu beobachten wie sich in unserer Höhe jeweils zwei Schubverbände stromaufwärts und stromabwärts fahrend begegneten. Wow ging das Wasser weit zurück. Unsere 20 Meter entfernt liegenden Köder lagen blank.

 Was danach passierte kann sich jeder Rheinangler gut vorstellen...

 Mir fehlten nachher eine Rute, diverse Posen, ein Pullover, Essen, Trinken und Futtereimer... Füsse waren nass aber Kiepe und Rutenfutteral konnte ich festhalten #d


 Ca. 1990 sitze ich an einem Vereinssee des ASV Bayer Leverkusen. Große Ledda oder ähnlich. Ich angelte damals mit Boilies und bekam einen ordentlich Biss. Nach kurzem Drill sah ich etwas goldfarbenes unter der Oberfläche. Ein Goldfisch auf Boilie  ;+

 Im Kescher sah es dann etwas mehr nach Karpfen aus. Ich hatte damals noch nie was von Kois gehört...

 Ich fand den ca. 5 Pfünder recht attraktiv und schleppte ihn zum Präparator. 
 Laut ihm wäre er lebend einige hundert (damals) Mark wert gewesen.


----------



## Shura (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*



vowa schrieb:


> jeweils zwei Schubverbände stromaufwärts und stromabwärts fahrend begegneten. Wow ging das Wasser weit zurück.



Ohhh ja das Gefühl kenne ich haha! Wenn der Tsunami auf dich zugerollt kommt, man genau weiß, dass man nicht mehr wegkommt und mit nassen Füßen nach Hause geht.


Hmm ich erinnere mich nur an eine relativ kuriose Sache. Da war ich mit meinem dicken Kumpel (so breit wie groß) Karpfen angeln im Vereinsteich. Und er riss zweimal hintereinander eine Montage ab - an einem kleinen Baumstamm der im Wasser versenkt lag und wo nur ein paar Äste an der Wasseroberfläche raus ragten. 

Ich weiß nicht mehr genau was dann passiert ist, jedenfalls ist er übelst ausgerastet. Hat sich AUSGEZOGEN bis auf seinen sexy, schneeweißen Feinripp-Schlüpper und ist in den Teich gestiegen. 

Er hat den Baumstamm hochgestemmt und ans nahe Ufer geschmissen. Ob des Gewichtes und des schlammigen Untergrundes, ging ihm das Wasser am Ende fast bis zum Kinn. Er hat alle Montagen von dem Stamm gelöst, kam zurück ans Ufer, hat zusammengepackt und ist dann so in seinen Jeep gestiegen und nach Hause gefahren.

Naja! Kann man ja mal machen!


----------



## CaptainPike (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Habe letztens ne Feedermontage gejiggt, die irgendwer vor mir wohl da abgerissen hat. An dieser war noch eine lebende kleine Rotfeder gehakt, die hatte wohl ihren Glückstag


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Fehlt was, Fisch war aber gut drauf, ob beim Dill oder Releasen. Hatte sogar ordentlich Tempo.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Erst ein paar Tage her. Stand morgens am See und wollte u. a. Hecht angeln. Also Köfi an den Haken gemacht und ausgeworfen, dabei vergessen den Bügel zu öffnen...also flog der Köfi ohne Montage ins Wasser. Etwas später habe ich meine Friedfischangel an der Stelle ausgeworfen und beim Einholen habe ich zufällig den zuvor verlorenen Köfi gehakt.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Hallo,

ich fischte einen tiefen, stark strömenden Zug bei leicht erhöhtem und leicht  angestaubtem (angetrübten) Wasser mit einem schweren Koppenstreamer aus. Dabei bekam ich einen Hänger und musste Abreissen.
Ich montierte einen anderen Streamer und bekam nach kurzer Zeit einen leichten Hänger, der sich lösen ließ. Beim Einholen stellte ich fest, dass da  noch was mit dranhing. Kaum zu glauben, aber mein verlorener Koppenstreamer hing, Haken in Haken, an meinen neu montierten Streamer mit dran. Ich bin heute noch verwundert, wie das möglich war.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Hallo,

einer meiner Angelkumpel hat auch mal nen Hänger gelöst und nen gut erhaltenen Effzett-Blinker geborgen.

Kurioserweise hatte er dabei mit seinem Haken genau das Öhr des Wirbels am Effzett erwischt.

Wenn man sowas gezielt versuchen würde, könnten wahrscheinlich Jahre vergehen, bis das gelingt.


----------



## CaptainPike (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...Kaum zu glauben, aber mein verlorener Koppenstreamer hing, Haken in Haken, an meinen neu montierten Streamer mit dran. Ich bin heute noch verwundert, wie das möglich war.
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Lajos



Ist mir mal mit nem Spinner passiert. Der eine hing sauber in der Öse vom anderen #c


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Ich hab beim Grundangeln mit Wurm mal einen Stein(!) gehakt (!!!) - hab nicht schlecht geguckt als eine handtellergroße Schieferplatte ans Licht kam. Von wegen Fettes Rotauge


----------



## Deep Down (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Beim Angeln am Kanal eine Rotfeder in der Mitte geteilt, weil ich das Schwanzstück als Fetzen benutzen wollte!
Was machste mit dem vorderen Teil...zack....in den Kanal geschnippt!
Keine halbe Stunde später ein Biß auf den Fetzen. Heraus kam ein 39er Barsch. Okay, die schmecken....mitgenommen.
Zuhause beim Ausnehmen des Barsches kommt mir aus dem Magen das vordere Stück der Rotfeder entgegen......|bigeyes


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unglaubliches, Kurioses und nicht alltägliches.*

Mit jugendlichen 14 Jahren das erste Mal Nachtangeln auf Aal mit meinem älteren Bruder am größeren Kiessee.
Ich hatte damals nur eine Rute, einfache Grundmontage mit Tauwurm.

Gegen Mitternacht, wir hatten bis dahin keinen Biss, hab ich mich auf meine Decke gelegt und bin eingepennt.
Mein Bruder schnarchte sowieso schon.
Nächsten Morgen wach geworden und wie blöd auf meinen leeren Rutenständer geschaut...tja, die Rute war wech. 

Seitdem ist pennen beim Nachtangeln für mich absolut tabu.


----------

